# Audi Makes Diesel Fuel



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I hope this scales.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

If this will work in all modern diesel engines maybe GM will push the diesel, at least a little?


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Aussie said:


> If this will work in all modern diesel engines maybe GM will push the diesel, at least a little?



At this point I dont know if GM can save the small diesel engines. As far as I am concerned they should look at putting it in more vehicles. Yes the Colorado will have a diesel in it, but why not make a diesel Equinox or Traverse? I would definitely be down to purchase one of those if it came in diesel. I personally think that if you start putting it in more vehicles it will catch on. Right now the only vehicles its in are the trucks or the cruze. Granted there has been little advertisement for the Cruze CTD, which I think is a major downfall of GM. You start offering more diesel engines in other vehicles and people will start to see the difference.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice.

I'm kinda excited for Hydrogen cars if they can scale-up some of the "environmentally friendly" creation processes they've found.

This would be cool too, though.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Nice.
> 
> I'm kinda excited for Hydrogen cars if they can scale-up some of the "environmentally friendly" creation processes they've found.
> 
> This would be cool too, though.


This is actually a better solution if the manufacturing process can be scaled. Carbon neutral with no change in the fuel distribution network or combustion technology required.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

As a somewhat off subject thing......I've been following the Wave battery progress invented in England rather interesting as well.

Similar concept as above but using salt water to create electricity.......Although I'm a IC hydrocarbon burning junkie I really do think the electrics are the future if/when the battery business is overcome.....this may be it.....or close to it.

Rob


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Boog8302 said:


> I found this to be an interesting read. Audi has made diesel fuel with carbon dioxide and water.
> 
> Audi has successfully made diesel fuel from carbon dioxide and water - ScienceAlert


This is awesome!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

They need to start making this stuff. Problem is, we probably won't see it for 15 years. It'll be consumed as fast as they make it in europe


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

money_man said:


> They need to start making this stuff. Problem is, we probably won't see it for 15 years. It'll be consumed as fast as they make it in europe
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


Don't worry the tax man will claim that they have to tax it to save the environment and expect us to believe them. Yeah I am a cynic.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

Uh-oh!

Unified Germany will be invading France to get that natural Perrier carbonated water source!


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Don't worry, some liberal environazi will invent some problem with it to complain about and try to outlaw it..


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

boneheaddoctor said:


> Don't worry, some liberal environazi will invent some problem with it to complain about and try to outlaw it..


 Haha, I am not the only cynic it seems.


----------

